
Show HN: Slow HN – the best of HN, on your schedule - emagdnim2100
https://slow-hn.com/
======
emagdnim2100
Slow HN is a Hacker News aggregator that allows for easy user-defined
throttling of post updates.

I love HN, but frequently find myself mindlessly refreshing the page
throughout the day. This feels unproductive and sometimes unhealthy. Tools
like browser extensions that time-limit domains haven't been effective for me,
so I decided to try to build something that would trick my brain a little more
cleverly.

On the backend, Slow HN is a Go server that frequently pulls the best posts
from the HN API. It persists data about those posts, as well as their position
on the page, to a sqlite3 database. When a user selects their desired update
frequency, they receive a list of the weighted-average best posts from the
relevant interval. The whole thing is running on a $5 VPS.

I'm also picking up great historical data about HN posts and looking forward
to publishing periodic summaries of the best posts!

(Another purpose for the project was to learn more about React, so apologies
to the <noscript> crowd.)

